# Smaller girl wanting to gain.



## ace7 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, there! I'm brand new to this forum, but I've browsed it a bit and I'm intrigued by the amount of confidence here. Frankly, I love it.  Most of my teen years were spent fretting and worrying about my weight because I was turned down a lot for being a little overweight. About a year ago I started working to lose weight and managed to get rid of 40 extra pounds (leaving me currently at 120-125). Well, I've had my fun with being thin (it's honestly not as great as I thought it would be), and I actually want to work to gain my weight back, and then some.

I've been looking up healthy ways to gain weight. I've counted calories daily and I find myself just feeling sick by the end of the day. I have a feeling I shouldn't be feeling sick, but I've never tried to gain weight before, so I'm a bit clueless.

I basically want to go backwards here.

I like the atmosphere here, so I guess in short, what would you suggest for me? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello there, longtime lurker! 

In your case, all I can suggest is patience mixed with lots of calories. Eat as much (but only as much!) as you can handle, cut back on your activity level, and enjoy the process of being free of whatever sacrifices you had to make to lose the weight initially. 

One possibility, however, is that your body might actually have been more suited to be this size all along, with the extra weight just being a holdover from not being so active during puberty and your teen years. Not knowing anything about your background, I can't say for sure, but the only way you're going to know for sure is just to give yourself complete freedom to eat anything you wish, and see what happens.

On the upside, you have great curves that don't seem to change much (proportionally) despite the amount of weight added or taken away from them, so hopefully you'll see yourself filling back out like you like, and that'll make it all even better.


----------



## merle234 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just eat a lot of healthy stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 10, 2011)

Wilkomen!

One thing that might help is >>variety<<. Eat a lot of different foods. This ensures you should get a range of nutrients, healthier base, and it keeps your stomach from becoming "bored" with the same type of food If you eat too much of the same thing, you get nauseous faster.


----------



## fiddypence (Jan 18, 2011)

If you want to gain weight healthily then you should do weight training, that should also stimulate your appetite. Eat lots of nuts and add olive oil to things.


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2011)

merle234 said:


> Just eat a lot of healthy stuff.




Eat healthy foods, avoiding excessive sodium, refined sugar, and saturated fats. Eating a by a small excess over the long run and gaining less than 2 lbs per week should be safest, giving your body ample time to adjust to weight gain. Be kind to your body.


----------



## exponder (Jan 19, 2011)

Good advice indeed. Most importantly is to stay healthy. And there's nothing wrong with being content with who you are. I'd advice against trying to gain a lot of weight in early years of life. 

It becomes quite difficult to remove once you've become older.


----------



## fiddypence (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I didn't have much of a chance to respond earlier. You might have noticed that there is a bunch of stuff going on here at Dims. There are men and women fat and thin. This is a size acceptance site as well as a place to discuss fat sexuality. An overwhelming theme here is learning to accept who you are, and not because of or in spite of your weight.

So I guess you have to ask yourself why you want to gain weight. Looking at your pictures, you seem to be set in the "curves" dept. If you just want to be "bigger" but stay healthy then I go back to what I said before and would suggest a weight training program to gain muscle exactly where you want. If you just want to gain weight then I would suggest eating foods that are dense in healthy fats, like olive oil and nuts. Eat plenty of carbs also, but be sure to eat the good kind.

Above all I would remember that it is easier to gain weight than to lose it.


----------



## ace7 (Feb 22, 2011)

I went up about 10lbs so I'm getting there! ^_^ 

Recent pics compared to old ones 

Left to Right - Old/Current
http://img29.imageshack.us/i/ffface.png/

Left to Right - Current/Old
http://img18.imageshack.us/i/comparevs.png/


----------



## fiddypence (Feb 23, 2011)

So, how did you manage it? Are you feeling ill still?


----------



## ace7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope.
I have had more variety and ever since I was eating different things I wasn't sick anymore


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 24, 2011)

An excellent start  hopefully the more you CAN eat, the more you WILL eat!


----------



## fiddypence (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting. I've been trying to gain some weight recently but I find it almost impossible. The problem is that I feel ill if I eat too much. I also feel ill if I eat a lot of "junk". What kinds of things did you eat?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck with your gain! I was in the same boat and felt awful being skinny.
Always felt so weak and nauseated I started eating on a reg basis and larger portions and the sick feeling went away.
Granted I gained a lot of weight but I'm soo much happier and feel great.


----------



## ace7 (May 4, 2011)

Got some updated pics!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/05041117570001.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/0504111757a0001.jpg/

135 :3


----------



## thefaa21 (May 9, 2011)

You have some really cute pics, you look great with the extra weight


----------



## bobsjers (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. Nice proportions. Any specific goals yet?


----------



## ace7 (May 10, 2011)

Still wanting to try for that 200 mark, but we'll see how far it goes. I've been 160, so least up to there again.


----------



## danbsc29630 (May 10, 2011)

ace7 said:


> Still wanting to try for that 200 mark, but we'll see how far it goes. I've been 160, so least up to there again.



You can do it!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 10, 2011)

Looks great on you! Hope it keeps going well.


----------



## infinity57401 (May 10, 2011)

You are looking great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fc2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is such a fun thread. It is very refreshing to read about someone who, after trying out being thinner for a while, decides that the extra pounds were nicer. Hopefully ace7 will stop in with an update at some point.


----------

